
Wood Watch - calid
http://grovemade.com/wood-watch/
======
Aloha
Neat.

I think it perhaps requires a unique sense of personal style to enjoy, say one
that involves lots of flannel and skinny jeans.

------
Mikeb85
Interesting, but still too many metal parts.

These are more interesting:
[http://danevych.com/en/collection.html](http://danevych.com/en/collection.html)

------
bodfish
No wonder it's made in Portland!

------
steanne
would be a better pocketwatch or pendant.

~~~
galago
I think it has to be socially visible because it is a form of jewelry. 99% of
the customer base will already have a mobile device with an easily accessible
clock. Since it is a non-traditional timepiece, it might even benefit from
non-traditional presentation--like being worn on a hat or backpack or
something.

------
ctdonath
Another great product whose niche is doomed by the about-to-explode smart
watch market. I'd be tempted to order one, but the price & functionality of
the looming Apple Watch trumps.

~~~
Aloha
As someone who has been promised smart watches for many years, you'll pardon
me for not holding my breath, that this new smart watch will be any more earth
shattering than any of the other ones.

For a while at least, I'll be sticking to my Seiko 5.

~~~
nijiko
Ah, I too will be holding onto my Seiko 5 for a while as well

